# Is a yearly tune-up necessary?



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Is it "necessary" to bring your bike in for a yearly tune-up? I put in a little over 300 miles last year and the bike is running well. I think a tune-up is about $65 at the LBS. I have a gift certificate in hand and ready to go if I shoud bring it in for the tune-up, but would rather spend the money on a new seat, etc. But if you guys tell me it's best that I get it done, then so be it. I'm still learning how to adjust things on my bike, may be at another time I will learn how to do it on my own. Thanks for the anticipated guidance.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Spend the money on a manual and some tools and learn how to do it yourself. I'd guess (I'm in the UK so may be different) but all you'll get for a $65 service is brake & gear adjustment, a visual check over and maybe a bearing adjustment.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

drofluf said:


> Spend the money on a manual and some tools and learn how to do it yourself. I'd guess (I'm in the UK so may be different) but all you'll get for a $65 service is brake & gear adjustment, a visual check over and maybe a bearing adjustment.


+1 on the statement above...

If you ride often enough then your cables will get stretched and brake misaligned. The only thing I can't do is true my wheels but I hope to remedy that soon.

YouTube has a ton of instructional videos.


----------



## BamaCyclist (Dec 19, 2009)

Agreed with all the above. You're a mountain biker, learn to be self-sufficient. It saves you money by not relying on the LBS for things like "tune-ups", and it gives you confidence to take more adventurous rides because you understand your equipment, and know what to do when something breaks.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

A yearly tune-up is definitely a good idea, but I also agree with the guys above. Get a manual and teach yourself. You'll learn how to do minor adjustments every couple months or so to keep your ride running right instead of waiting a whole year and risking damaging something by riding a bike in need of adjustment. The Park Tool Blue Book is a pretty approachable way to get into bike maintenance. Zinn has a few books as well. And there's always YouTube...


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm definitely warming up to the idea learning now and instead of later. The Park Tool Blue Book sounds like a good resource, does if have step-by-step pictures in it to help with the process? Any other books that people prefer?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I've never bothered with getting a book- everything you need to know is either on forums, or youtube. I've only been riding 3 years or so, but the only things i'll ever take my bike to a shop for is stuff that requires expensive tools, e.g. bottom bracket facing. Nothing on a bike is particularly complicated, rebuilding hubs, suspension etc is about as hard as it gets- and thats still simple.
Once you've got the tools, they'll last for a long long time.


----------



## ssiegrist (Jun 22, 2011)

For 300 miles a year, just buy some lube and a couple shop rags.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Devil's advocate says that if you keep riding a bike that is developing problems that you aren't able to detect then you're slowly ruining your bike well beyond the cost of a yearly tune-up. Let's say your chain is starting to stretch and you don't have the tools to measure it. You're out $200 of drivetrain parts if you let it keep going. Let's say that your headset is loose and you didn't know that you should or didn't know how to check it, then you could possibly ruin your frame. 

If you're going to go the self-maintenance route, make sure you don't skimp on the little details. Those are the ones that get costly quickly.


----------



## MrMtnBkr (Jan 24, 2012)

65 bucks for the year doesnt sound like much. I doubt they do much to your bike for that much money. I plan on doing most of my maintenence myself. I will take my rear shock in for service but thats about it.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> Devil's advocate says that if you keep riding a bike that is developing problems that you aren't able to detect then you're slowly ruining your bike well beyond the cost of a yearly tune-up. Let's say your chain is starting to stretch and you don't have the tools to measure it. You're out $200 of drivetrain parts if you let it keep going. Let's say that your headset is loose and you didn't know that you should or didn't know how to check it, then you could possibly ruin your frame.
> 
> If you're going to go the self-maintenance route, make sure you don't skimp on the little details. Those are the ones that get costly quickly.


Of course, that assumes that they are actually going to go over those issues. I've had my bike returned to me where even obvious things that I asked them to look at weren't dealt with. I imagine the tech went about completing the 'tune up' in tunnel vision mode, making sure to do the deraileurs and brakes and didn't even look at anything else.

That said, the LBS can do a great job getting things in order, and make the bike feel like new again. One thing that I've found is that the 'tune up' supposedly includes some things that I could care less about. If I just want my brakes bled ($20) or my ders adjusted ($5-10), it is usually a lot cheaper than the whole meal deal rate.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Tystevens said:


> Of course, that assumes that they are actually going to go over those issues.


Absolutely agree, not every bike shop is worth visiting.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think checkups should be done a lot more often than yearly.

my bike is in the workstand every couple of rides for minor adjustments, cleaning, lubing, and tweaking.

the once yearly stuff would be something like a complete teardown/cleaning and a check to make sure that various wear items don't need replacement (chain/cassette/chainrings, cables, brake pads, tires, possible hydro bleed, suspension maintenance (bearings, seals, etc) and the like). oftentimes, I'll find a part that's okay for now but will need replacement some months down the line. I have time to shop around, bargain hunt, and get the item in the garage so that when I am due to replace it, I have it and can get it done quickly.

nothing sucks more than having a part go out on you suddenly and needing to order a replacement that takes weeks to arrive all while your bike is unrideable in the workstand.

I would suggest right now that you have the shop give the bike a checkup so you have a clean slate to start from and you can pace yourself when learning new maintenance tasks.


----------



## DunWeezy (Nov 10, 2011)

Could you guys recommend some toolkits to a new guy with zero bike tools? I have looked at some of the park tools stuff but don't know what all I need. Budget around 200 to 300 buck. Thanks in advance.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

If you have ever led a boy scout troop out for a cycling merit badge ride, you have seen bikes that are in desperate need of a tune up. Basic things like the RD adjustment, wheels being roughly true, bolts appropriately torqued, etc can make a ride much more enjoyable. As Nate mentions, these things should be fixed early and as a part of just regular "love" you give your bike. If something doesn't feel or sound right, it probably isn't. And, there isn't really a need to have bike maintenance on a schedule like an oil change in a car. That is, there is no need for a "yearly" tune up. Learning to do the basics saves you the money to let the shop do the things with special tools or more advanced skill.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

DunWeezy said:


> Could you guys recommend some toolkits to a new guy with zero bike tools? I have looked at some of the park tools stuff but don't know what all I need. Budget around 200 to 300 buck. Thanks in advance.


There is a lot of good information in the Tooltime area: http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/

You can get by quite successfully without a kit. You are likely better off getting the tools as you need them for a project at hand.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

DunWeezy said:


> Could you guys recommend some toolkits to a new guy with zero bike tools? I have looked at some of the park tools stuff but don't know what all I need. Budget around 200 to 300 buck. Thanks in advance.


Park Tool box AK 37 from Amazon ~$208

or Super B Deluxe Tool Kit 
also Super B Toolbox 96800 or SUPER-B 33pc Bike Tool Box

I would get a Super B toobox and a (cheapish) workstand and keep the change from the $300 for any more tools you might need eg a kit to service disc brakes.

I think these tool boxes are great value if you don't have any tools. Much cheaper than buying the tools individually especially the bike specific tools. I have a few tools in my box that I haven't used but they where basically free.

You need IMHO
chain whip
cassette removal socket
pedal spanner
spoke key
pliers or cable cutters
screw drivers
allen keys
ruler or chain wear tool
chain tool (spilter)
size 25 torx key
bottom bracket tool/spanner
crank puller (maybe depends on crankset)
cone spanners

most of the items in a well choosen tool box
edit add a few more
Sette ST-57 Tool Kit - 57 Tools 
Sette Torx ST-41 Tool Kit - 41 Tools 
 Sette ST-37 Tool Kit - 37 Tools


----------



## Jonbread (Jan 26, 2012)

Buying manuals and vids on youtube can definitely help a lot. I've learned to most repairs myself in a short time. Once I learned what each part of the bike actually do, it became easier to feel the bike and detect if something is wrong or is not working properly. I try to do simple tune ups and some upgrades myself. The only thin I haven't done is the cranks, BB and fork, somethings are best left for the pro's.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

+1 to buying tools as you need them. the kits in many ways are a waste because there are some tools in there that you rarely ever need and some tools where you might already have a better version in your general toolkit.

I got a bunch of hand-me-down general tools from my dad when I got out on my own - wrenches, screwdrivers, etc (even a nicer-than-most craftsman metric allen set) which covered most of my needs for a very long time. over time, I've added things like cable cutters, bb tools, cassette lockring tools, chainwhip, etc. but I don't use most of those tools much. but that craftsman allen set gets used all the time.

plus, while a multitool isn't often the most comfortable to use in the shop, it'll get you by for awhile if you're just starting out.

I've even scored a few tools for free. I worked at a shop for awhile and got to attend one of Trek's training weekends and I ended up with a free 10spd-compatible chain tool and a free pedal wrench.


----------



## Hard Rain (Jan 29, 2010)

mitzikatzi said:


> Park Tool box AK 37 from Amazon ~$208
> 
> or Super B Deluxe Tool Kit
> also Super B Toolbox 96800 or SUPER-B 33pc Bike Tool Box
> ...


I would add a torque wrench (or two) to the above list. If you want to save some serious cash, I would look at Sette tools at Pricepoint.com I love their torque wrenches.


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

If i had to do an allover tune every 300mi id be wrenching way too much,basicly learn to do the labor yourself and after every ride check out your rig go through the gears check te wheels ect be sure to keep things lubed too


----------



## Hard Rain (Jan 29, 2010)

All good advice here. $65 every 300 miles is insane really. To put this in perspective, I rebuilt my bike two years and 4000 miles ago. Since the rebuild, my maintenance has consisted of a few new parts (2 chains, one cassette, one set of tires, one set of v-brake pads), daily tire checks, periodic minor cable and air-fork adjustments, and drive-train cleaning every week or two. It is about time to service my Manitou fork as well. With the hundreds saved, I could take a nice bike vacation!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Since it hasn't been mentioned, parktool.com.

I'm probably not as thorough as I could stand to be. If I were being more thorough, I'd probably use their very complete new bike build checklist as a tuneup checklist too, with the understanding that I'd be relatively likely to be replacing a few things, like the cables and housings.

IME, I can get away without making as much of a point of doing a tuneup as long as I'm paying attention to how the bike rides, and putting a ruler to my chain. I do also check on my hubs now and then, rims when I change tires, etc. I guess what I'm saying is to try to pay attention to what else is going on with your bike whenever you're already working on it, and really stay on top of your drivetrain. You can decide for yourself if you need to make a point of going over everything more thoroughly once a year.


----------



## jayabaluan1987 (Feb 4, 2012)

hi guys im new to this siye...............


----------



## bikingmat (Jun 4, 2011)

heyyall said:


> There is a lot of good information in the Tooltime area: http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/
> 
> You can get by quite successfully without a kit. You are likely better off getting the tools as you need them for a project at hand.


Totally agree with the buy as you need. I bought a Park Tool kit 5 years ago (AK-35 I think) when I was riding with a group of friends (I had the extra cash) and was just getting into doing maintance for myself. We all rode different bikes, and both road and mountain, and there were still a few of the tools we never touched (even think they are still in original packaging in my garage now). I have since upgraded some of the tools that came with it (recently bought the P-handle allen wrench set to replace the 3-ways that came with it). I would regularly reach for a regular allen wrench before the 3-way for many repairs, because it was easier to handle and get into certain spots. The P-handles are great, but more money and only worth it if you know you are going to put them to use.

I plan to take my Epic into the shop in the spring for them to look over the fork and shock (even they apparently have to send the Brain to Specialized for servicing), but that's only because I'm still not 100% on either and with that sort of investment, I want to be sure they are ready for what I'm going to throw at it this season. I have to agree with AndrwSwitch, if you pay attention to the bike, you'll save yourself some unexpected downtime.



In-Yo-Grill said:


> YouTube has a ton of instructional videos.


Even companies are now providing instructional videos. I recently re-built my Crank Brothers Candy Ti pedals with the help of the step-by-step video on their website and the kit bought from my LBS. Took me a bit longer then they said, but I did have my 1-1/2 year old son helping (can't do a repair without him now, he's too curious and loves to help).


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

ssiegrist said:


> For 300 miles a year, just buy some lube and a couple shop rags.


for me that's roughly 8 races on the SS. If I waited that long to check over the bike something would be not right. Even for non-racers it is important to check your bike over frequently. I give mine a quick rinse with a hose after every ride and relube. That's my opportunity to inspect brake pads for remaining life, inspect tire side walls for rock cuts, check rims for trueness, inspect fork seals for oil leaks (when I run the Reba) and check hub, BB and headset bearings for play/tightness.

If you bought your bike new the LBS should provide initial basic adjustments for roughly the first year. Most shops suggest brining it in after 30 days and at one year. Most customers don't avail themselves of that service because they're not riding the bike enough and they forget. Other riders are self sufficient and take care of the basics themselves. The more involved services such as bent or broken parts, overhauls and significant wheel truing are sometimes best left to the LBS. But that depends on your mechanical skills and whether you have the tools.

I'll suggest using the $65 to buy basic tools and use the interwebs to learn the fundamentals to take care of your bike. That's what we're here for if we're not out riding with you.


----------



## DunWeezy (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the input guys! Still may get the whole tool kit. I have zero tools lol. Just got married and plan on getting into fixing bicycles a lot. I am a helicopter mechanic for the army. I hate borrowing tools and I think that if I ever use any of the tools once then I got my money's worth. Still not sure though. My new mtb only has 70 miles on it so no big maintenance yet. Thanks again!


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, Tonny777 when I see new riders post stuff my first reaction is to say:"Bring it on over, if you want to learn to work on your bike, I'm glad to teach you". But I see u are very far away from "God's Country"..(Southern New Mexico). But the offer stand nonetheless.
Back in '82 someone taught me how to work on a bike, mostly basic maintenance, adjust der, etc. Had a mechanical background from working/racin motrocycles for many years, but didn't have any idea how to adj a der. Have read a ton of articels, asked a million questions, and have laerned to do most anything. (Built a set of wheels once but I feel that is an "art" and better left to those who have it.)
I believe SOME people are more mechanically inclined than others an some....well maybe they have other abilities, and a bike shop is the way to go for them. 
When I was racing/training I did a complete tear down every year of the bike components and cleaned re-greased, adjusted ALL bearings (der pulleys, pedals and headset too)works for me!! Hey it's MY bike and I'm responsible to me for it always being ready and in working condition.
It's an individual's decision, I'm here to help anyone I can that WANTS to learn. Learn all you can!! Hey it's YOUR bike, take care of it.


----------



## RockyRoad2Dublin (Feb 5, 2012)

Depends of the bike? If you're gonna drop a couple of grand on a new full suss, then 60 bucks might be money well spent. Good idea to get to know your way around the bike. DIY tune ups and when needed on trails.
After all that, my LBS includes 2 years free servicing with new bikes so I make use of it.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Tony777 said:


> Is it "necessary" to bring your bike in for a yearly tune-up? I put in a little over 300 miles last year and the bike is running well. I think a tune-up is about $65 at the LBS. I have a gift certificate in hand and ready to go if I shoud bring it in for the tune-up, but would rather spend the money on a new seat, etc. But if you guys tell me it's best that I get it done, then so be it. I'm still learning how to adjust things on my bike, may be at another time I will learn how to do it on my own. Thanks for the anticipated guidance.


I put over 300 miles in a month on my bike....I don't tune it up at that interval...

I do however inspect the bike and repair or replace what ever is broken or finally wore out...

So wash your bike and inspect while your clean and dry.... if nothing jumps out at you and if it is working well....

Spend the money elsewhere


----------

